
Coming Soon: DIY Solar Panels Made Out Of Grass Clippings - sdoering
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679252/coming-soon-diy-solar-panels-made-out-of-grass-clippings
======
mitchie_luna
If this turned to reality, then this would be a great help to lots of people.
It can help to save money from the electric bill. For those who are not yet
reach by electricity, they can have one without spending much on the
commercial solar panel.

